# Broken Tail Feathers



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm asking about broken tail feathers with the hope that's it's no big deal. Lucy's never had this big of a problem with her tail feathers, but occasionally she would have two broken. Recently she managed to break all her tail feathers at around the same part. Now she has a REALLY short tail. And even though it looks freaking adorable (she almost looks like a parrotlet), I'm worried about her health. 

Is it her health? Her behavior? Acrobatics? 

Any help is appreciated!
(Also, I will post a picture of her tail and cage set-up)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

her tail will grow back  young tiels break their tails a lot, so no worries


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahh thanks Dally!

That's good to hear. Is she young enough to fit into that category though? 3.5 years? I have a feeling there's something wrong with the positioning of a perch somewhere, and maybe her tail keeps hitting the cage wires =/


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

3.5 years is older than that category.

how wide is her cage? what are the dimensions? i would place perches far enough away from the side of the cage so she cant brush her tail against the bars.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

I moved the suspect perches to see if it'll make a difference, but here is her cage:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cage looks fine, just try to place perches a little farther away from the cage bars


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

I will. Thank you <3


----------

